# State issued dept IDs



## DOD/272 (Nov 10, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything about the state issuing IDs to create a uniform police ID?
Like a DL but, then stating the PD info.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

DOD/272 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the state issuing IDs to create a uniform police ID?
> Like a DL but, then stating the PD info.


I think this has been covered in another thread.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

There was Jon, but it went from a discussion on standardized ID's to a narrative on the pecking order for officer classification and departmental rivalries over turf and details.
Here is the link if your interested DOD, but its probably best to keep this new thread going and hope it stays focused on the topic.
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7644


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

What may have started the rumor about standard LEO ID is that Dept of Homeland Security has specified what attributes an ID must have.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

texdep said:


> What may have started the rumor about standard LEO ID is that Dept of Homeland Security has specified what attributes an ID must have.


What are they?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

There should be a standard LE ID. I have seen some that are poorly made and I sometimes wouldn't know what a department's real ID looked like anyways.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

My two cents:
Since the state recently switch from the HUGE laminated cards that does not fit into any wallet to license size cards they can do the same for LE IDs. 
The cards would have the state seal, the picture of the officer, name and agency and rank. It could even have designations i.e., Municipality, Trooper, Reserve, Sheriff, SSPO, Auxiliary, retiree ,etc. Campus would fall under SSPO since most require their officer to be SSPOs. 
Security is security. No offense to security officers since they are technically apart of Law enforcement and the protection of life and property, but security does not require an academy by nature.

By setting the IDs up in this manner the officer on the street can use *their* discretion whether or not to extend professional courtesy to the holder of the card. If the officer feels that "Insert agency or rank" is not technically LE then he can enforce said law applying to situation accordingly. If said offender feels that he/she was unfairly treated he can feel free to file with his local bitch department and make a case precedence for us all.

When a Massachusetts officer crosses into a neighboring state,(or any under HR218 ) that state will recognize that the Commonwealth of Mass recognizes the hold as a LE and is authorized to carry.

The problem that would arise is not so much who will get the IDs, but how to distribute and renew the cards. Would the individual PDs/agencies do so? Would the chief have to forward the information to the state licensing commision, and have the cards mailed back to the departments? What if an individual gets promoted, transfers to another agency, works for more then one agency, or leaves an agency. Would the card expire every year or longer. Would the officer go to the registry for the pictures or would they have to go to a State Police Barrack for electronic picture to place on the cards?

Like I said just my two cents.Things been fine with the individual agencies issuing their own cards. The biggest benefit would be the individual or group of people hired just to maintian IDs. More civilians playing God with the information of police officers. All of a sudden there is a data base of every LE in the commonwealth! Who knows what other information would be connected to our name and agencies. With the Freedom of information act ... Well you know how that is.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Perhaps just make a standardized ID format. Each agency could put their own seal on the standard card, but all the info would be the same and in the same place as the card would be standard (standard size/shape/info...just add your seal). That way there would be no need for a statewide database that would be the subject of FIA attacks.

God knows our "ID" looks like a fake college ID, and a poor one at that!


----------

